# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  7 marsi dita e mesuesit

## Hotlani

Te nderuar ketu mund te shkruani ne lidhje me 7 Marsin diten e mesuesit,per shkollen shqipe.Te gjitha shkrimet mund ti shkruani ne forme eseje ose nese keni edhe ndonje poezi mund ta postoni ketu.

Puna e mesuesit eshte nje pune me vlere dhe shume e ndjeshme,sepse puna e mesuesit lidhet drejtperdrejt me moshat e reja ,me ardhmerine e nji populli te tere.Puna, e mesuesit eshte e shenjte,une ketu do te vazhdoj me presje e jo me pike,sepse puna e mesuesit eshte e shenjte atehere kur mesuesi at pune e bene me shum ndere ,shum perkushtueshmeri dhe shume ndergjegje.Fjala mesues eshte si gjitha fjalet tjera qe perbehen prej gjashte shkronjave,por puna e ndergjegjshme e shte e shenjte.Une ketu do e ndal shkrimin tim duke prit edhe ju te nderuar anetare dhe vizitor se bashku ta vazhdojme temen dhe t'i bejme nje nder dhe respekt kesaj dite te madhe ,ku nga kjo dite dhe date e rendesishme historike jane hap shum dritare te ardhmerise edukates dhe arsimit shqip.

----------


## Hotlani

Sotë e më shumë se njëqind vite
në Korçë  u hap shkolla shqipe.
U hap shkolla  më e bukura në botë
sot, shqiptarët e kujtojnë me mall e lot.

Mësonim më parë në gjuhë të huaj
ne gjuhe te huaj mësonim për edukatë
gjuha shqipe ne shkolla ishte larguar
se keshtu donin turq sllavë e bullgarë.

Në qytetin e bukur u hap tempull i shenjtë,
Një tempull I shenjtë,tempull diturie
eshtë e bekuar nga ilirët dhe Pellazgenjtë
për ne është një ditë e madhe lumturie.

Para shumë vite u hap një dritare 
që nxënësit tanë të kenë një abetare,
abetare e bukur me shkronja shqipe
për nxënësit është më e bukura mike.

Themelet e kësaj shkolle i vuri Pandeli Sotiri
Ishte një drejtues dhe mësues më i miri.
Motrat Qiriazi, dy motra,dy atdhetare,
hapën shkolla shqipe për femra shqiptare.

Ju o mësusit tanë gëzoni repekt
për punën tuaj që bëni me shumë nderë,
nderoni punën tuaj që të jeni perfekt,
nderoni nxënësit tuaj se janë fëmijë me vlerë.

Sot në mbarë trojet tona feston arsimi
Gëzohen rilindasit, Mjeda Çajupi e Naimi.
Veteran,mësues,nxënës ju jeni yje drite
Urime 7 Marsin ditën e shkollës shqipe.
Zeqirja Latifi

----------


## projekti21_dk

Përshëndetje Hotlan ( nëse guxoj të të quaj sivëlla - dmth koleg)
Të përgëzoj për temën. Vërtet për mësuesit dhe shkollën shqipe në përgjithësi duhet shkruar edhe më shumë.
Edhe unë para 4 vitesh e pata hapur për herë të parë një temë të tillë, ku sivëllezërve të mi u uroja Ditën e Mësuesit.
Ja ku e ke tufëzën/lidhjen/linkun:

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/thread...m%C3%ABsues%21

----------


## Hotlani

Pershendetje i dashur ademgashi_dk Jufalemnderit shume per pershendetjen dhe gjithashtu ju flm per linkun qe me derguat dhe hyra me kenaqesi e lexova materialin dhe temen ne pergjithsi qe kishe hap gjithashtu kishe hap nje teme te bukur per kete dite te madhe te shenjte te arsimit shqip.

----------


## EuroStar1

Te dashur mesues !

1-) A ka mundesi te beni me pak ekskursione se nuk po ja dalim dot me te hollat ?

Dikur ekskusionet beheshin per lende mesimi, sot behen per te ndar parat e nxenesve me pronaret e autobuzeve  dhe per tu shkepur ne restorante me mbipagesat qe ju merni femijeve per bileta autobuzi. Nje eskursion ne dy apo tre muaj po jua bejme hallall , po nga nje eskursjon cdo dy apo tre jave vallahi bilahi nuk e perballojme dot !

2-) A ka mundesi te na thoni se perse i doni parat nga prinderit per rojen e shkolles dhe bombulat e gazit qe i perdorni per ngrohje ( si ne vitet 70) nderkohe qe bota perdor ngrohje me kaldaja ? 

Pse ne prinderit duhet te paguajm ngrohjen dhe rojen ne shkolla shteterore ? 

3-) A ka mundesi te mos na shisni ne dore libra fitimprurese me lloj lloj psedobiblotekash apo shkrimtaresh ?

Pse ne duhet te blejme cdo vit nga dhjete libra koti per femijet TE DETYRUAR NGA MESUESIT, nderkohe qe ne ata libra argetues ose jo, te cilet nuk kan te bejne pothuajse aspak me lendet mund ti blejme privatisht ( nese duam ) ne librari ! Sa % e keni fitimin per ato libra qe na shisni ? Ne paguajm mjaft mbi 50.000 lek libra pa llogaritur fletore, lapsa, stilolapsa etj

4-) A mund te mos na i rrihni femijet ?

Meqe ushqimin dhe te gjitha sikletet i kemi ne per ti rritur femijet tane, mendoj qe edhe denimi me masa ekstreme na takon po neve si prinder dhe jo juve. Ju keni per detyre te therrisni prindin ose ti qortoni , por jo ti prekni me dore

5-) Zakonisht dikur mesuesve i conim lule per festen e tyre, sot mesuesit pretendojne Piktura ne boje vaji, statuja, ndonje veshje dhe pse jo cash



Po nuk keni turp sa do pak ?

----------

Linda-uk (17-03-2014)

----------


## Lumi_ftp

> Te dashur mesues !
> 
> 1-) A ka mundesi te beni me pak ekskursione se nuk po ja dalim dot me te hollat ?
> 
> Dikur ekskusionet beheshin per lende mesimi, sot behen per te ndar parat e nxenesve me pronaret e autobuzeve  dhe per tu shkepur ne restorante me mbipagesat qe ju merni femijeve per bileta autobuzi. Nje eskursion ne dy apo tre muaj po jua bejme hallall , po nga nje eskursjon cdo dy apo tre jave vallahi bilahi nuk e perballojme dot !
> 
> 2-) A ka mundesi te na thoni se perse i doni parat nga prinderit per rojen e shkolles dhe bombulat e gazit qe i perdorni per ngrohje ( si ne vitet 70) nderkohe qe bota perdor ngrohje me kaldaja ? 
> 
> Pse ne prinderit duhet te paguajm ngrohjen dhe rojen ne shkolla shteterore ? 
> ...


Problemi eshte qe keta tani me duket se begi mire ju kan rritur rrogat,
nuk e kane idene se ka familje qe ka 5 apo 7 anetare, me rrog 200 Euro,
e mos te flasim qe ka edhe qe skan fare te ardhura,
nuk kane kohe me mendu ngase prap ankohen per pagesa qe sjan ne nivelin qe duhet,
a merre me mende ende ke profesor apo mesues me shkoll te mesem, nuk po du me ofendu por realitet eshte ky.
 Prap e shfrytezoj rastin me ja uru kete dite mesuesve por atyre mesuesve qe me te vertet e meritojn.

----------


## EuroStar1

Nese nuk ju del rroga, le te nderrojne pune ose te shesin droge..

Nuk ja kemi me borxh ti pasurojme !

----------


## Hotlani

*Nehat Jahiu*

Profesioni i mësuesit është mjaftë i mirë, por edhe shumë i vështirë. Kjo thënie aq kuptimplote dhe aq e thellë mund të kuptohet seriozisht vetëm nga ana e atyre arsimtarëve apo edukatorëve, që këtë profesion e konsiderojnë si të tillë: të mirë, të vështirë dhe shumë me përgjegjësi. Që të edukosh të tjerët duhet vetë të jesh i edukuar, që të ndikosh drejtë te brezi i ri, duhet të jesh shembull i mirë. Mësuesi me punën dhe shembullin e sjelljes së tij ndikon drejtëpërsëdrejti në trajtimin e personalitetit të brezit të ri, prandaj ai duhet të jetë i sinqertë, i drejtë, i ngritur dhe i arsimuar në shkallë të duhur, të ketë pikëpamje të drejta e të qarta, kulturë të gjërë shkencore, të luftojë primitivizmin dhe të kontribojë në ngritjen arsimore e kulturore. Mësuesi si edukator i gjeneratës së re, të cilit i është besuar kjo detyrë shumë e rëndësishme, duhet të jetë shembull për nga cilësitë e karakterit, ndër të cilat në radhë të parë duhet të numërojmë modestinë, si vyrtyt shumë i lartë i njeriut. Ky profesion, profesioni i mësuesit, edukatorit është i rëndësishëm, sepse mësuesi i mëson dhe edukon lulet më të bukura – të vegjëlit dhe të rinjtë, brezin e ardhshëm.
Mësuesi duhet të arsimojë dhe edukojë brezin e ri, ta pajisë me tërë atë që do t’i kontribojë zhvillimit të mëtejmë të shoqërisë. Nisur nga kjo, duhet thënë se para mësuesit – mësimdhënësit, edukatorit dhe profesorit shtrohen detyra të rëndësishme. Mësuesi, jo vetëm që është transmetues i shkencës dhe kulturës, i traditës dhe historisë njerëzore, por edhe i vlerave materiale e morale. Puna e mësuesit nuk është punë e rëndomtë e një punëtori apo e një nëpunësi, punë e një zejtari, por është punë që kërkon para së gjithash, ideal. Sepse, ai ka në duart e veta forcën subjektive të zhvillimit të mëtejmë të shoqërisë, ka në duar dhe duhet të edukojë gjeneratën e re, e cila duhet ta zëvendsojë të vjetrën. Në duart e mësuesit nuk do të jenë vetëm punëtorët dhe ekspertët e ardhshëm të veprimtarive të ndryshme, por do të jenë edhe shkencëtarët edhe letrarët, edhe piktorët dhe skulptorët e shumë e shumë talentë të tjerë të profesioneve të ndryshme. Prandaj, është detyrë e mësuesit, që këta talentë t’i zbulojë dhe t’u japë mundësi për zhvillim të plotë. Mësuesi duhet të punojë jo vetëm për aftësim intelektual të nxënësve, por edhe për aftësimin e përgjithshëm, për zgjërimin e kulturës në të gjitha fushat, t’i aftësojë për të kuptuar dhe për ta adhuruar artin, sepse atë mund ta kuptojnë vetëm njerëzit e ngritur në këtë pikëpamje.
Funksioni i mësuesit gjatë jetës nuk do të jetë vetëm dhënia e mësimit, por edhe edukimi i drejtë i brezave të rinj. Do të mbështeten në synimet dhe idealet e zhvillimit shoqëror, duke mbjellë kështu farën e ardhmërisë më të mirë dhe më të lumtur.
Dihet mirëfilli se, të gjithë mësuesit e mirë, njëkohësisht kanë qenë njërëz me ideale dhe e kanë dashur arsimin dhe punën edukative, kanë dhënë gjithë mundin për arsimin dhe edikimin e drejtë të gjeneratave të reja. Mësuësit e vyeshëm edhe nëse nuk kanë lënë vepra të shkruara, kryevepra e tyre është puna edukative me brezat e rinj, me masat e gjëra popullore. Mësuesi gjithmonë ka qenë edhe mbetet njeriu më i afërtë i masave popullore. Edukimi i atij brezi të ri do të bëjë punën e mësuesit të përjetshme. Sado e vogël dhe e thjeshtë të duket kjo punë e mësuesit, ajo shkruhet në analet e shkollës, edhe pse mësuesi atë nuk e shkruan me laps, por me punë dhe me mund. Pikërisht për këtë arsye, mund të them se puna e mësuesit gjatë jetës do të mbështetet në ideal dhe në pasion për përparim kombëtar…

----------


## Hotlani

Këto ditë në të gjitha viset shqiptare gjithashtu edhe në diasporë po bëhen përgaditje për shënimin e kësaj date të rendësishme historike,që në mënyrë sa më dinjitoze të shënohet dita e arsimit shqip

*Shkollarë e shkollare*

Dije e kulturë kërkojmë çdo kund 
arsim , eduktë të kemi pa fund 
janë virtyte shum të larta 
këto i bënë arsimi dhe edukata. 

Që nga kohët e më hershme antike, 
ka ekzistuar edukata dhe gjuha shqipe. 
Nga Sparta e Athina dy kultura te vjetra 
arsimi dhe edukata janë gjëra të shenjta. 

Burimet për dijet janë të shumta, 
kemi libra e mjete të pa numërta. 
Bashkëdyzimi i njohurive të shkencës 
vijnë nga shkencëtarë të ekselencës. 

Në të gjitha lëmitë po përparon bota, 
përparon shkenca e teknologija, 
të ndjekim dijen e jo punë të kota, 
po zhvillohet shkenca,po përparon dituria.

----------


## MI CORAZON

A eshte i sigurte ky website? Sepse nuk shoh as adrese, as numer telefoni. Kjo pyetje per ata qe jetojne ne Tirane.

http://dergolule.com/index.htm

Po shoh edhe kete faqen tjeter te Kievit, ndryshon si nata me diten me faqen shqiptare.

http://ua-flowers.com/flower-delivery-kiev/npage/2

Nje pyetje te fundit. Per te derguar lule ne Rusi ose Ukraine, si ta plotesoj adresen, kur ajo nuk eshte me shkronja latine?

----------


## MI CORAZON

> Te dashur mesues !
> 
> 1-) A ka mundesi te beni me pak ekskursione se nuk po ja dalim dot me te hollat ?
> 
> Dikur ekskusionet beheshin per lende mesimi, sot behen per te ndar parat e nxenesve me pronaret e autobuzeve  dhe per tu shkepur ne restorante me mbipagesat qe ju merni femijeve per bileta autobuzi. Nje eskursion ne dy apo tre muaj po jua bejme hallall , po nga nje eskursjon cdo dy apo tre jave vallahi bilahi nuk e perballojme dot !
> 
> 2-) A ka mundesi te na thoni se perse i doni parat nga prinderit per rojen e shkolles dhe bombulat e gazit qe i perdorni per ngrohje ( si ne vitet 70) nderkohe qe bota perdor ngrohje me kaldaja ? 
> 
> Pse ne prinderit duhet te paguajm ngrohjen dhe rojen ne shkolla shteterore ? 
> ...


Une s'di qe te kete pasur te tille mesues para 15 vjetesh? Pse ndryshuan gjerat? Kush e hapi lojen, prindi apo mesuesi? Dyshoj qe prindi, per te mbuluar pa aftesine e femijes se tij.

Sa per shpullat ke te drejte. Nuk duhet vene dore mbi femijen se eshte gjynah.edhe pse thone qe "druri ka dale nga xheneti", perseri jam absolutisht kundra. Femijes nuk duhet t'i preket asnje fije floku. As nga prindi as nga mesuesi.

----------


## EuroStar1

> Une s'di qe te kete pasur te tille mesues para 15 vjetesh? Pse ndryshuan gjerat? Kush e hapi lojen, prindi apo mesuesi? Dyshoj qe prindi, per te mbuluar pa aftesine e femijes se tij.
> .


Ne gjithe shkrimin tim, nuk kishte te bente askund me prindrin, por drejt per se drejti me pseudomesuesit dhe me " me nder " Arsimin dhe ministrin e arsimit

----------


## Hotlani

*Katër vite njëmijë kujtime
*
Plot katër vite mësuam ne shkollë
erdhi dhe kjo ditë me u nda me shokë
katër vite ne nje klasë bashkë mësuam
muajt dhe vitet si uji kaluan.

A mos valle s’ditëm me numruar
si kaq shpejt,këto vite na shkuan.
shoke e shoqe gjithherë nderova
pse sot kaq shpejt, u largova.

Amos vallë kujdestaret dhe profesorët,
gjat orëve ndoshta na mallkuan,
ndoshta gjat mësimit nuk i nderuam
kur pa detyra, në shkollë shkuam.

Ylli polar sillet verdallë
a thua per mesimet
 malli do t’na marre?

Kujtimet për mësimdhënësit
a do të harrohen,të  treten vallë,
apo ndoshta do t’i kujtojmë 
të gjitha me rradhë,
a do të na kujtoj e bukura zile
Katër vite njëmijë kujtime.

O kujdestari ynë nuk mund të durojmë
pa të thënë fjalën se kurr s’të harrojmë;
Ndoshta me këto fjalë rëndë të lënduam,
por nga sjellja yte, gjithherë u nderuam.

O nxënësit e mi, të bekuar
s’më mbetet gjë tjetër
 veç suksese për t’ju dëshiruar;
më bëhet zemra hi e shkrumbë
kujtimet për ju kurrë nuk do t’i humb.

Kujdestar ynë i dashur dimrin na e bënë verë
me ty nata e zezë, na bëhet dritë,
pa ty shkolla nuk kish kuptim e vlerë
në ditët e vështira ti na ishe e vetmja shpresë.

Do të marrim tash një rrugtim tjeter
por nuk do t’i harrojmë shokët e vjetër.
Do të ndryshojmë mënyren e jetës,
që të realizojmë ëndrrat e shpresës.

----------


## Hotlani



----------


## Gentian_gr

_Gezuar!
Tashme ne dileme per te uruar,sepse asnje pike shije se ka urimi i shtate Marsit,pervec se kujtim i atyre atdhedashesve,mjeshtrat e penes qe hapen shkollen e pare shqipe,por ia arriten ta venitin imazhin e festes arsimtaret e te sotmes.

Feste!
Duhet zarf,edhe ne te 10000 leke te vjetra secili nxenes.
Ohuuuuu ku ke ngel e ti me lulet e c'simbolizojne ato.
S'kish kaluar as 20 dite nga kontributi i klases drejt familjes te nje nxenesje qe ish nuhatur gjendjen e saj ekonomike te rendomte ekonomikisht,edhe  nje nisme kish marre mesuesja drejtuar leter prinderve te nxenesve te klases(apel per ndihme),e me pas donte zarf.

Me dukej e pabesueshme por ashtu veprohej.
Profesionit fisnik i kishin ik ngjyrat e edukimit,e ne te mesohej,,,,,,,,,,,,

Ne jete nuk arrihet me mund,e vullnet,por me leke,sepse ato munden te me blejne edhe mua.

Gjithmone me shprese se vetedija do triumfoje ne ate kah qe e quajme pozitiv._

----------


## Hotlani

*Fëmijë,kohën mos e djegni*

nga mëngjesi deri në mbrëmje
shijoje kohën me ëndje
luaj ca lojra, aq sa duhet
luaj aq kohe ,sa luhet.

Mendoji gjërat mirë e mirë
shfrytzoje si duhet kohën elirë;
Pa lojra fëmijësh ashtu nuk banë
por edhe  detyrat nuk bën me i lanë.

Mos harro detyra e obligime
kohës tënde bëj korigjime
mësimet merri rend ,me rend
mos bën punë vend e pa vend.

Prindi me të drejtë të qorton
mësuesi me dashuri të mëson
Prindët e mësuesi te duan aq shumë
sa deti e oqeani që nuk shterren kurrë.

Respektoi njerzit  dhe të vërtetën
se kështu nderon tjerët edhe vetvehtën
koha e mëngjesit është shumë me vlerë
punën e sotit ,mos e le për nesër asnjëherë.

Kohën me vlerë,shfrytëzoje sa hera
mos lejo gjat lojës ti merr mend’t era
planifikoje kohën, ditë për ditë
 menaxhim i kohës mirë,terrin e bënë dritë.

----------


## Hotlani

> _Gezuar!
> Tashme ne dileme per te uruar,sepse asnje pike shije se ka urimi i shtate Marsit,pervec se kujtim i atyre atdhedashesve,mjeshtrat e penes qe hapen shkollen e pare shqipe,por ia arriten ta venitin imazhin e festes arsimtaret e te sotmes.
> 
> Feste!
> Duhet zarf,edhe ne te 10000 leke te vjetra secili nxenes.
> Ohuuuuu ku ke ngel e ti me lulet e c'simbolizojne ato.
> S'kish kaluar as 20 dite nga kontributi i klases drejt familjes te nje nxenesje qe ish nuhatur gjendjen e saj ekonomike te rendomte ekonomikisht,edhe  nje nisme kish marre mesuesja drejtuar leter prinderve te nxenesve te klases(apel per ndihme),e me pas donte zarf.
> 
> Me dukej e pabesueshme por ashtu veprohej.
> ...


*I nderuar Gentian-gr e kuptoj shqetsimin tënd dhe tjerëve që kan shkruar më lartë se ka edhe aso mësues që kërkojnë nga nxënësit e tyre që me rastin e 7 Marsit ditës së mësuesit që të ju sjellin gjëra të ndryshme në forme dhurate,çka une nuk e mohoj këtë fakt se mund të ketë,por tash nuk bënë të futen për shkak të disa rasteve të gjith punonjësit e arsimit të futen në një paket "Mësues të mirë dhe jo të mirë".Unë nuk mendoj se të gjith punonjësit e arsimit janë njësoj.Edhe sot ka mësimdhënës të mirë dhe të ndershëm gjithashtu skajshmërisht të ndërgjegjshëm.Këte e them me plot përgjegjësi dhe plot gojë.Gjithashtu edhe unë e kundërshtoj ket fenomen të shëmtuar që po ndodh kohëve të fundit.Pikërisht po në këtë forum mbrëmë ashpër kam kundërshtuar këtë fenomen me rastin e publikimit te nje rasti mbreme nga nje anetare i forumit tema eshte me titull"Zysha nga nxenesit per 7 Mars kërkon një mikrovalë".*

----------


## Hotlani

*Gëzuar të gjith mësuesve shqipetar anekënd në botë si në atdhe po ashtu edhe në diasporë*

----------


## Poeti

*urimet me te perzemerta per te gjithe mesimdhenesit shqiptare kudo qe jane dhe kudo qe punojne. Poashtu shume urime edhe veteraneve te aresimit te cilet ndertuan themelet e aresimimit tek shqiptaret*

----------


## prishtina75

URIME

----------

